# What are peoples views on orange amps?



## Procter2812

Are orange amps worth the money? and do they sound good for rock/punk?

cheers


----------



## Purgasound

They do sound pretty good. I think the stoner metal or stoner rock scene is killing the reputation of these amps. The can sound much better than the 'drop tuned to x' crap. They've got a good crunchy mid and are louder than hell. I'll always be a Marshall man but I've always admired Orange as a close second. Be sure to try them out if you have the opportunity. Some of them only have one input that is pure nastiness and no clean tones if it's turned up. That's what I like in an amp, dirty all the time!


----------



## originalskankster

orange amps are great, and i'd say they're one of the best amps to buy for rock and punk.
they have amazing crunch and the cleans sound pretty good too.
i would say that they're worth all that money, but if you can get one used, it may be your best bet.
the new thunderverb is pretty revolutionary tho.
it can be a guitar or bass amp, and work best for dropped tunings because it falls right in the middle of the frequency range of the amp because it can do really low (bass) and really high (guitar)


----------



## ToneZone100

The Rockerverb 100 is an awsome sounding amp, if someone swapped me one for my DSL if bite their arm off! 
Do a youtube search for them, they sound great. I think in previous years they were a bit antiquated but they are bang on the tone these days. It's just a shame they cost so much. If I was buying in the Diezel/Bognor/VHT, etc.. price zone I would definately be looking at the Rockerverb with them.


----------



## Procter2812

"They do sound pretty good. I think the stoner metal or stoner rock scene is killing the reputation of these amps"

Totally agree with that!

Just tried the thunderverb 50 out today! man it was so sweet sounding so punchy in the mids, with nice bass and treble response, it sounded like a jcm 800 on steroids but a little more fuzzy....even though im a marshall man id definitely look at buying one of these in the future to replace my TSL 100-on the reason its unreliable  shame, its a nice amp


----------



## rockinr0ll

True that on the reputation being killed on the orange amps. I really would love to have one but the tone I hear from some bands makes me question..


----------



## tarznamps

I've always thought of Orange as a high gain Vox. I'm pretty sure Orange started as a VOX copy back in the day.

They are good but expensive. I only have a Tiny Terror, got it cuase it was cool and got it used/cheap.

My Vox AC50 blows it away and it was the same price. $550 for a 15 watt Tiny Terror, no eq, no channels OR a 50 watt, full eq, channel switching AC50. They have a great high gain sound as well as classic AC30 sound.

AC50 is a very underrated amp IMO.


----------



## rockinr0ll

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Great post, thanks.


----------



## Doomhawk

Orange amps are great, i love mine, built like a tank - can't speak for the newer ones as much because i don't own one. the newer models don't sound as much like the older models as i had hoped. 

and uhhhhhh....are you for real. stoner bands ruining the reputation... those bands have been using Orange amps before people ever decided to label it stoner rock, ever saw an Orange amp and before orange decided to reform and make amps again, period....the number one thing ruining the rep of the company and dudes who have used them for years, is people who buy them because they are the cool thing to have. Classic

i can't tell you how many times i have played with bands using marshalls and they sound absolutely horrible.


----------



## roylfukes

I have the rockerverb 50. The clean channel sounds great but the reverb is unsusable above 3 imo. The dirty channel has tons of gain and has a lot of white noise above 8. I keep the gain on about 7 and the reverb turned all the way down. I also keep the treble turned all the way up and mids and lows on 5. Has a really warm sound with endless sustain. However....It lacks that sort of sharpness or gritty raw power sound that I can get with my jcm 800 2205. If that thing had a presence feature it would be a beast.


----------



## dread1

I had a 1978 OR80M. Thought it sounded weak and it went to auction. Also didn't take pedals good.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

I will always be a marshall guy but i respect other amp companies who play the game 
smart like Orange , they have been around for many years and have earned there reputation as being one of the best . My pal runs a Rockerverb 50 head & cab it sounds
great IMO !!


----------



## Dave666

I owned a Tint Terror, but it lacked something IMO, I'm a little curious in the Rocker30, 'cause that one isn't that expensive as a backup for my JCM800 or to use in combination....
But I think an Orange amp only sounds good with a Orange cab..


----------



## thrawn86

We once had a poll here on the forum about Crate vs. Orange. I believe the final tally was Orange 14, Crate 1. Good amps.


----------



## Landshark

thrawn86 said:


> We once had a poll here on the forum about Crate vs. Orange. I believe the final tally was Orange 1400, Crate 1. Good amps.



Fixed!


----------



## MajorNut1967

The original Orange amps were great! now these new ones have no idea. Funny story I saw Black Sabbath on Rockplast in the early days All Orange amp backline!


----------



## NewReligion

I have played three different models over the last year and found them all to sound harsh and edgy.

David

David C. Hopkins on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## jcmjmp

I really like Orange amps. As someone else stated, they're a bit of a cross between a Marshall and a Vox. Huge tone.


----------



## Procter2812

Yeah iv had the cance to play a few since i started the thread..

I have to admit there great.. Love the thunderverb 50 and rocker 30. Sounded great.

i agree with JCMJMP. they do sound like a cross between a Marshall and VOX. They have a midrange punch like a vox and the bite of a marshall. Only thing i didnt like was the reverb!


----------



## plankbadger

They sound great, the cabs do too. BUT they are mighty expensive for the features.


----------



## bodhi2600

i have an orange rocker30 head and 2x12 cab. it rocks...


----------



## Kunnz

I owned one in the early eighties and it sounded good. The music store gave it to me for cleaning the windows during the school summer holidays. 
To cut a long story short; it kept blowing fuses so I sold it and bought a Marshall superlead.


----------



## Reginald

Doomhawk said:


> Orange amps are great, i love mine, built like a tank - can't speak for the newer ones as much because i don't own one. the newer models don't sound as much like the older models as i had hoped.
> 
> and uhhhhhh....are you for real. stoner bands ruining the reputation... those bands have been using Orange amps before people ever decided to label it stoner rock, ever saw an Orange amp and before orange decided to reform and make amps again, period....the number one thing ruining the rep of the company and dudes who have used them for years, is people who buy them because they are the cool thing to have. Classic
> 
> i can't tell you how many times i have played with bands using marshalls and they sound absolutely horrible.





what does 'built like a tank' mean?
About circuit...
the early Oranges' circuit has mounted on a paxolin board point-to-point ,as an old Marshall? or it's mounted like an Hiwatt DR103 type?


----------



## Kunnz




----------



## eljeffebrown

Procter2812 said:


> Are orange amps worth the money? and do they sound good for rock/punk?
> 
> cheers



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8nJSuM16s4&feature=related"]Rockerverb 100[/ame]

I have played through this head and this is pretty accurate.


----------



## Reginald

Kunnz said:


> It means that a woman has large tits.
> 
> Nah na. It means that something is extremely well built, that it can withstand an extreme punishment beating, there's no way that it will ever give up and that it is made to last a very long time.



So,an Orange is more strong than a Marshall...it never will get up or blow up....mmmh A large tilts woman!!
what's the 2 or 3 best 'Gospel' books about a vintage Orange heads and speakers cabs models catalogue? (a sort of History of Marshall,u know....but on oranges) also about any website like amps archives/marshall but about Oranges?


----------



## equilibrium78

Both brands are really good but Orange i like because how they are built. I don't have to unplug 9 different jumpers that are coming off from different boards to solder something.
1 Make that i would stay away from is a ''Matamp Green'' they are a Modded Orange amp.


----------



## seth

if yer looking for a high gain no frills amp i would say a 2100 is the way to go. 
if you need gain and a clean clean an orange ad30 or rockerverb 50 are sweet.
they all have about the same volume. 
some oranges are worth it but not all.


----------



## Topa_g6

recently i saw my friend test the tiny terror head with randall cab, cranked it all the way up...it was like a tiny monster...it blow me away


----------



## Reginald

About '70-71 Orange 4x12 cabs....they own walls with bigger thickness than a Marshall?(Marshall cabs are 7 multy-layer of birch plywood.....Orange is 9 or 10 plywood layers?)
also this...in 70-71 Marshall split/replaced the plywood baffle board with a chipboard......is this happened also into Orange cabs?


----------



## seth

i believe the orange cabs built in the usa are all plywood.
on a side note, electric amp makes some of the sickest cabs around, not just the quality but the variety. if i was ever gunna buy gear new, it would be from them. 
they are the current makers of the green amps mentioned a few posts earlier.


----------



## Marshall Mann

My only first hand experience with an Orange, other than quick demos, was when I recently re-tubed my buddy’s Rockerverb 100. I had a few hours to get to know it. I was not thrilled. It did have a nice punchy, focused and thick mid. But I found it seriously lacking in the low end. It just lacked the “gut” that a Marshall has to me.


----------



## bloosman1

I may be picking an ad30 tc combo up on monday. I made contact with the seller today...less than 1/2 $ of what they cost new.
---J---


----------



## TubeStack

American Viking said:


> I think the stoner metal or stoner rock scene is killing the reputation of these amps. *They can sound much better than the 'drop tuned to x' crap. *...



LOL! Love it.


----------



## TubeStack

I'm sure they sound great but I could never bring myself to own one, they're so damn hipster-ish and trendy. More trendy and hip than a fucking IPOD... LOL!


----------



## bloosman1

Well, my verdict is in. The AD30 TC combo is stunning! Two distinct amplifiers in one unit, each having it's own eq! It's built like a tank, the tubes are all augmented with spring type retainers. Two vintage 30's (in a 30 watt combo no less!) Very tight sounding when it first warms up.. it loosens a little, but not much, compared to my 40 watt Hot Rod Deluxe, this amp rules! I cannot and will not compare it to my DSL 100 because of the obvious bias on my part (I love my 1/2 stack) except to say that the eq is interdependent in each channel IE: If you change the bass, the mids and treble change too. (very marshallesque)
Cheers,
---J---


----------



## Thedec

ok so im new to this forum and im having trouble deciding on an amp at the moment 

i already have an amp, its a laney and to be honest the distortion is awful but for a cheap price range has a good clean tone. I am looking into a few amps and have a good budget. i play Pop-Punk, rock but want an amp capable of some higher gain stuff so at the moment on my list are 

1) Duel Rectifier 

2) DSL 200

3) an orange amp but not sure witch yet 

another thing i had trouble trying to work out was if i got a 100 watt head to get the tone unassumingly you have to crank the amp up you see i haven't owned a tube amp before and obviously i want the tone but i want an amp for playing live thats loud enough so i if i cant mic it up it will be OK and an amp that i can get the tone from whilst practicing at a lower volume. if anyone has any advice i would be grateful


----------



## diesect20022000

Dave666 said:


> I owned a Tint Terror, but it lacked something IMO, I'm a little curious in the Rocker30, 'cause that one isn't that expensive as a backup for my JCM800 or to use in combination....
> But I think an Orange amp only sounds good with a Orange cab..


 If you get one again promptly retube it and throw a boost and/or EQ out front for hi gain and for "clean" to med dime the volume and use the gain control as a volume knob. they can sound amazing but, they do need someting extra i agree. a retube is a MUST though. those stock tubes are stiff and flat or "boxy" sounding. I threw a tung sol in V1 and a JJ in 2 then JJEL84's in, bad monkey boost and occasionaly ran a 10 band too (i have an open back cab so the ten bander helped there) and it was perfect.

does sound best with V30's or greenbacks to me though.


----------



## diesel king

I like orange amps. Also their cabs are fucking awesome!


----------



## acidvoodoo

I've been dying to pick up one of these bad boys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Akwf5sLk-o]Orange Thunder 30 TH30 Head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TwinACStacks

bloosman1 said:


> I may be picking an ad30 tc combo up on monday. I made contact with the seller today...less than 1/2 $ of what they cost new.
> ---J---



I want one of those to pair up with an AC30. Should be EPIC.

 TWIN


----------



## IbanezMark

acidvoodoo said:


> I've been dying to pick up one of these bad boys:
> 
> Orange Thunder 30 TH30 Head - YouTube



I'm dying to try one!!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

I have an AD30 single channel (Its a clone though), and It does have more mid range to it.
I run the head through my 1960 cab with 2 75s, and 2 V30s. 

I like to play some stoner stuff. Sometimes I 'drop tune to X crap' (not really drop tune, but DOWN tune), and I enjoy it very much. 
Put a big muff in front, and _*day-um.*_


----------



## Alt Freak

I really love the old Oranges, but don't have much love for the new ones. I've gotta play one of those thunder/rockerverbs. My favorite Orange is a early 70's OR-120


----------



## topcat 70

Love them.Just listen to Rival Sons to see how good they can sound!


----------



## impetus maximus

what defines stoner rock? *every* rock concert i've been to had a sweet aroma






i like what Sabbath has done with Orange amps.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrUmO8PeLEA]Black Sabbath - Paranoid/Iron Man (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Saw Clutch and Tim was using an Orange amp that sounded killer.
i've seen him use an Orange 2x12 with a Marshall that sounded awesome as well. 

/max


----------



## newbies

I had a orange rocker 30, seriously a cool amp however it wasnt a marshall. As awesome as it was it still didnt have the tone i was chasing. The let down with that amp that affected a few people i know who also owned one was the lack of effects loop. Didnt bother me as I use effects outfront, but to some it would be a deal breaker!


----------



## bulldozer1984

I have found Orange amps to be too BRIGHT.. They shoulda gone with black tolex


----------



## Moose Lewis

I demo'd (not owned... because I demo'd) several Orange amps at GC and came away with the same impression as David. Harsh, edgy - have to crank to get anything other than a boxy tone and seemed to be a one-trick pony.

I need a variety of tones for the work I do. Maybe if they're broken in; maybe with the 'right' speakers; maybe with the 'right' pedals... but I was in the market and wanted to like them due to the hype. I want my amps to produce the sounds I need. I use pedals as effects only - including OD. Most of what I like is straight amp, and I just couldn't warm up to them.

Different stokes, maybe.


----------



## JayCM800

I've played some models (Rockerverbs, Thunderverbs). Always went in thinking "Orange is quality stuff, it's gonna be alright"...but nothing's like a Marshall. I like the looks of them. Very original and distinctive. But they're not for me!


----------



## icedteaburst

i have a rockerverb mkii 100 watt and it is my main amp as well as my favorite, and im a picky son of a bitch


----------



## racersteen68

probably great, but FUGLY!!


----------



## acidvoodoo

I pulled the trigger and got me the new Dark Terror, should be here tuesday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvHukr9KQ3g]Orange Dark Terror Amplifier - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## word to mouth

Hi,

I play in a 3 piece alternative/indie rock band with a singer and i play a Rockerverb 50 MKII with an orange 2X12 cab since 3 years now and i can't think of anything else to replace it with. My approach on guitar is atmospheric chordal structure and/or punchy leads and riff so i need versatility and a warm darker sound.

The amp is loud as f@#$K live. The clean is not glassy but warm and clear with bells like overtones. The gain is from slightly overdriven, crunchy, heavy overdrive to saturated overdrive and more. BUT both channels don't sound like any other amp out there. They have their own identity.

*The gain channel do become fuzzy or "large" when the gain is at max for exemple but there is nothing a good overdrive or EQ won't fix. 
In my case (50watt) for my band, i don't need an extra tight gain so it's fine with me but i do own a lovepedal overdrive to tight it up a bit when i go into leads. 

With no mic I can overplay the drum at just about 7 on my clean channel. At practice it's always at 3 or 4 max on both channel.

It takes very well modulator pedals on both channel and it's extremely rugged and reliable.

The amp look simple but each knob has a very wide range. So from let say for exemple from 6 or 7 on the knob, there is a very big change whether your turning the gain, treble,mid or base. You have to tweak the amp. The knobs are big so they looks like the set up is simple but no it's more complex then it looks if you want a great tone and clarity. 

The only thing which i don't dislike but notice is that the amp (or maybe its my set amp/cab) but the amp has a natural heavy bottom end. Even if the base is roll off. I like it but my bass player doesn't  

Examples of different orange amp player;

Omar Rodriguez ( The mars Volta, Bosnian Rainbow) has and is using orange through out he's career and he's a pretty versatile player. 
He sound a bit Vintage prog maybe but definitely not stoner rock...

Jim Root ( slipknot) uses orange as well and has a wicked tone and clarity within a metal band. 

Madonna's guitar player Monte Pitman and herself have been using stacks of orange amps live. You can't beat versatility when you gig for Madonna!!

Tree different players, tree different styles and tree different set up...

My story about Orange amp. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Valvelust

impetus maximus said:


> what defines stoner rock? *every* rock concert i've been to had a sweet aroma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like what Sabbath has done with Orange amps.
> Black Sabbath - Paranoid/Iron Man (Music Video) - YouTube
> 
> Saw Clutch and Tim was using an Orange amp that sounded killer.
> i've seen him use an Orange 2x12 with a Marshall that sounded awesome as well.
> 
> /max



haha...Sabbath didn't really do anything at ALL with Orange amps, they used Laney's! The Orange you see there was stage performances from the Beat Club who endorsed Orange!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Yup. Back then, Tony loved his Laney Supergroups.


----------



## Valvelust

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Yup. Back then, Tony loved his Laney Supergroups.



Like these right here


----------



## whatsacleantone

are they yours, Valvelust? also that klipp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Valvelust said:


> Like these right here



You've been waiting for a chance to post those, were you?


----------



## Deatharmonic

Well I have a orange TH30, with 2x12 celestion V30, I need a really good clean sound, i wasnt sure about the clean cause the demos in the internet all sucks so much =), but I hv to tell, that clean is amazing (using my hall of fame reverb), it really pwns my fender reverb delux away, u just need to know how to use the amp correctly, and many people dont know. when u turn up the volum fender starts to become a little bit dirty compared to orange, really happy with it = D


----------



## mr. tolex

Procter2812 said:


> Are orange amps worth the money? and do they sound good for rock/punk?
> 
> cheers



They sound awesome. I played their OR15 HEAD recently and I was impressed. Great for blues, classic rock, high gain, or punk lol.

They look ugly but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I like th e fact they aesthetically are different than other amps on the market. Nobody likes all the same tolex colors.


----------



## Cold Warrior

mr. tolex said:


> They sound awesome. I played their OR15 HEAD recently and I was impressed. Great for blues, classic rock, high gain, or punk lol.
> 
> They look ugly but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I like th e fact they aesthetically are different than other amps on the market. Nobody likes all the same tolex colors.



I think they are beautiful, even to the point of their looks being one of the biggest draws. I'm sure that's a major part of their popularity, they just have the automatic '70s retro cool vibe. I don't care if it's trendy or not, I like it! I dig the sound as well, although I consider them highly overpriced new. I'll probably snag a Rockerverb 50 with 2x12 cab or the 2x12 combo at some point if I see an ebay price I simply can't turn down.


----------



## Rahlstin

I think they look weird....


----------



## Vicious Amplification

I really used to dig Orange Amps. To me, their older heads were a cross between a hot rodded and cranked Plexi and some of Marshall's tones from their more modern gain amps. They are very proud of them to say the least and have a nice price tag to go with them. Very "British" and "midrangey" sounding, but they had lower mid character and tone all their own. I think what I liked the best about them is you really don't hear many people using Orange Amps that much today. 

The newer stuff isn't quite what they used to be. The new heads are just like all other manufacturers today where they have reduced production costs and voiced them differently to appeal to a wider audience. Every major amp manufacturer out there today uses cheaper components, don't have quite the tonal characteristics as what made them, and most if not all are made in China with cheaper materials. Build quality is still pretty decent though and they over build their transformers now. They've had some issues like everyone else during some years, depends on what model and the specs. Everything in electronics manufacturing is moving or has moved over seas. I think we're all going to have to accept this fact one day. I would not be afraid to buy one by any means, but in saying that I put a few others before them. They're definitely in my top 4-5 amps though. 

They have a lot of different models now and it's a little confusing to know exactly what you're getting yourself into beforehand, so I suggest demoing them somewhere if you can. 

Let's face it though...there's not one amp out there that will be everything to everybody. Some amps are more versatile, but you're pretty much stuck with that certain range of sound no matter how you slice it. Trust in your own ears and playing style then you can't go wrong. It goes without saying...find a guitar god and if you want to sound like them the first step is to use the same equipment. If you like the Marshall tone, I think you would like the sound of an Orange.

Good luck and share with us your decision.


----------



## mott555

Orange =


----------



## GibsonKramer

NECRO THREAD!

They are pretty expensive. But, then I look at the price of a brand new "boutique" amp... and no, they're not. Built like tanks. Insanely loud. Have an incredible sweet spot, your hair will stand up when you hit it.

Darker than any Marshall I own. More articulate, deeper sounding. Have to adjust your playing, or at least I do, to really make it sing. But, once you do... wow!

I'm still getting over the sticker shock, but once I start playing it. It goes away. Besides, I've paid more for a few guitars.






Need to do a NAD post.


----------



## ampmadscientist

Tiny Terror, OR15, 200W bass amp head, all of them I like a lot.
I like the 1X12 cabinet too.
One of the few products from China that supports customers pretty good.
Overall a good amp I think, parts support was good.

Orange forum moderator was a big fail, and I told him so.
You can't have everything.  Despite the fucked up Orange Amp Forum, the amps are good.


----------



## KraftyBob

Great sound, yes. I just can’t get over their controls - they seem very kindergarten to me.


----------



## GibsonKramer

ampmadscientist said:


> Tiny Terror, OR15, 200W bass amp head, all of them I like a lot.
> I like the 1X12 cabinet too.
> One of the few products from China that supports customers pretty good.
> Overall a good amp I think, parts support was good.
> 
> Orange forum moderator was a big fail, and I told him so.
> You can't have everything.  Despite the fucked up Orange Amp Forum, the amps are good.



I noticed there really isn't a dedicated Orange forum. Sure there's the website... but the last post, beside me... was like in July?

They have subforums basically... lacking any meaningful dialogue. Big fail from Orange there.

Who runs it? I'll try and rattle some cages.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I'm actually gonna try and sell my Orange Thunderverb 50, love the features but I just like my Marshall tone better.

You wanna have some fun, go to the Orange forum and pull up the oldest threads possible and post in them, it drives them crazy LOL. Bunch of jerkoffs. https://forum.orangeamps.com


----------



## GibsonKramer

pedecamp said:


> I'm actually gonna try and sell my Orange Thunderverb 50, love the features but I just like my Marshall tone better.
> 
> You wanna have some fun, go to the Orange forum and pull up the oldest threads possible and post in them, it drives them crazy LOL. Bunch of jerkoffs. https://forum.orangeamps.com



2002!


----------



## ampmadscientist

GibsonKramer said:


> I noticed there really isn't a dedicated Orange forum. Sure there's the website... but the last post, beside me... was like in July?
> 
> They have subforums basically... lacking any meaningful dialogue. Big fail from Orange there.
> 
> Who runs it? I'll try and rattle some cages.



There is a dedicated Orange forum, it's just that the moderator who runs it is a slacker.
They were having all kinds of technical problems.
They said it was being fixed about a year ago...

Rattling the cages won't help, because they obviously don't give a shit.


----------



## paul-e-mann

GibsonKramer said:


> 2002!



2002?


----------



## RAGER

This is the only Orange amp I’m familiar with. I’ve had it about 10 years and have no plans of getting rid of it. 

http://imgur.com/QH0b2AM


----------



## charveldan

The new ones are made in China & not worth the money.

The old ones from the 60's are over priced & not worth the money.


----------



## GibsonKramer

ampmadscientist said:


> There is a dedicated Orange forum, it's just that the moderator who runs it is a slacker.
> They were having all kinds of technical problems.
> They said it was being fixed about a year ago...
> 
> Rattling the cages won't help, because they obviously don't give a shit.



That's a shame. Online presence is a must. 



pedecamp said:


> 2002?



I went to the very last page, grabbed the first on topic post.


----------



## GibsonKramer

charveldan said:


> The new ones are made in China & not worth the money.
> 
> The old ones from the 60's are over priced & not worth the money.



Their Custom Shop are pretty dang nice.


----------



## ampmadscientist

charveldan said:


> The new ones are made in China & not worth the money.
> 
> The old ones from the 60's are over priced & not worth the money.



I donno,
I had a Tiny Terror in the shop with a 1X12 cab. I put in a new PT.
It had an effects loop mod from Demeter.
After that, I started crunching, and I couldn't put it down. Crunch crunch crunch. I couldn't stop.
Addictive little fucker.

Tiny Terror can go for about $325, maybe less - that's not too expensive for how it sounds.


----------



## paul-e-mann

GibsonKramer said:


> That's a shame. Online presence is a must.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the very last page, grabbed the first on topic post.



Sweet! Post in the old ones and answer questions that were asked like 10 years ago LOL, they will have a fit! I argued they should lock old threads if they dont want people posting in them, I got a 30 day ban for those words of wisdom LOL. Total jerkoffs LOL.


----------



## GibsonKramer

ampmadscientist said:


> I donno,
> I had a Tiny Terror in the shop with a 1X12 cab. I put in a new PT.
> It had an effects loop mod from Demeter.
> After that, I started crunching, and I couldn't put it down. Crunch crunch crunch. I couldn't stop.
> Addictive little fucker.
> 
> Tiny Terror can go for about $325, maybe less - that's not too expensive for how it sounds.



Besides the Custom Shop 50, I have a Micro Terror, with the matching cab. Its an awesome little amp, sounds great. For something that portable, sounds a lot bigger and does have a good tube sound. Plus, at 20 watts... its insanely loud!


----------



## GibsonKramer

Eh... for what I paid, I expect a little bit better customer support than those forums. The dude deleted the picture I posted of their $3,000 (retail) amp I bought, one thread I posted asking where everyone was, and one response to a necro thread. Basically, he just deleted my account.

I recreated it, and then sent a PM to every administrator. See, I used to do this. I was a mod... and his behavior is pathetic. That is where Orange sends you directly for support.

He pissed off the wrong guy. This amp is well within the return period, and with everything going on right now... I'm not in the mood for shit customer service. Its not that earth moving and for what I spent, I can get pretty much anything I want.


----------



## paul-e-mann

GibsonKramer said:


> Eh... for what I paid, I expect a little bit better customer support than those forums. The dude deleted the picture I posted of their $3,000 (retail) amp I bought, one thread I posted asking where everyone was, and one response to a necro thread. Basically, he just deleted my account.
> 
> I recreated it, and then sent a PM to every administrator. See, I used to do this. I was a mod... and his behavior is pathetic. That is where Orange sends you directly for support.
> 
> He pissed off the wrong guy. This amp is well within the return period, and with everything going on right now... I'm not in the mood for shit customer service. Its not that earth moving and for what I spent, I can get pretty much anything I want.



Kick some Orange @$$ man!


----------



## GibsonKramer

pedecamp said:


> Kick some @$$ man!



I'll say this for Orange... you call them at their offices and they are WAY cool. 

Just got off the phone with the UK asking about Customer Support, spoke with a guy named Harry. Real down to Earth, friendly and helpful guy.

We'll see where it goes from here.


----------



## paul-e-mann

GibsonKramer said:


> I'll say this for Orange... you call them at their offices and they are WAY cool.
> 
> Just got off the phone with the UK asking about Customer Support, spoke with a guy named Harry. Real down to Earth, friendly and helpful guy.
> 
> We'll see where it goes from here.



I believe their USA support is in Atlanta, I've spoken to them there and they were way cool, sent me free bulbs for my amp and Orange picks and stickers.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I purchased a th30 head for my grandson at Xmas last year from GC, it was 750$, he had already purchased the 212 cab, must say that it sounds awesome,he is pairing it with a dsl40c in dualmono just fnn huge sound, and he is a System of a Down type tone and I have used it for stoner doom, sludge type tones, think Black Sabbath


----------



## Satchmodog

I love my Orange amps. My first was the Micro Dork Terror, then I got the Jim Root Dark Terror and picked up a crush 20 dirt cheap used and made it into a head powering a 212. It now sounds awesome, compared to those trash VotW speakers.


----------



## Classicplayer

Sorry to hear all the negative thoughts about their forum. Not too impressed, myself. I've only received or noted one or two responses to my amp questions that actually helped me....and thanked the authors. I'm beginning to think that my time could be better used on other amp forums.

Personal opinion: Sometimes I think members joined just to list their Orange gear...both current as well past “used to own”.


Classicplayer


----------



## Classicplayer

Orange’s customer support is very good. I had Alex get me onto their forum when I had technical trouble creating an account.

I got an informative response yesterday by email on how to acquire fuses for one of their amps that I own. Turned 
out the ACE Hardware is the place to go for them; among others. Who knew?

classicplayer


----------



## Classicplayer

I'm pretty happy with the two Orange amps that I have now. I began with the Micro Dark and was using my Les Paul with it into the Orange PPC112 with the V30 speaker.
For a hybrid amp, it was perfect for me as I dwell on the clean side of Rock tone more than 50% of my playing time. It still has that familiar tube thump going on when called upon to do it.

Almost two years later I bought their Dark Terror and using it with the same cab and my Les Paul, I can still get my clean tones; only with some edge to it and with a twist of wrist and selector switch, move right into that Orange lower mids gain sound. I use both amps with just a TC Hall of Fame reverb.....that's all I really need these days.


classicplayer


----------



## GibsonKramer

Eh, after the wankers on their forum were exposed, a nice chat with the UK office, I've removed the stick from my butt. I think most of it, was due to paying that price, and it not being something like an original mint, 100w Plexi (which would actually be significantly more $$$). I just have to accept, it's a hand built, soldered, point to point Custom amp. It's going to cost a boatload, regardless who built it.

I'm used to spending that on my guitars. Not my amp heads. 

I really wasn't liking the sound from my 1960AV (Marshall Vintage), so I started running it through my Mesa Boogie Recto 1x12. Wow... What a difference. They were made for each other. Reminded me of the original 2x12 I had tested the CS50 through. It finally proved to my mind, there is a significant difference between the Vintage and the V30. I see that argument go all the time. Definitely, 2 distinct speakers. 

I'd like to try mixing them in a cab. Maybe in a 2x12?

I tried finding another Recto 2x12 vertical 16 ohm... But that was Mission Impossible. Decided to trade the Mesa cab, and my Tweaker 15 for an Orange PPC412 straight cab. 

Yeah, that was the ticket. Good call. I liked the Tweaker, versatile little amp. Just never played it. Played the Mesa daily, but I can't really tell the difference between it and the Orange, except the Orange is bigger and louder. I will miss the Mesa. 

Not something I would normally pull the trigger on, or even really look at. It's the color orange. I HATE orange. Just happened to line up right. I'd have a hard time parting with it now. 

I thought my Jubilee was a beast... This thing is on another level pushing volume. I am not saying the CS is better, but I wouldn't want to make a choice, and wouldn't argue with someone that said it was. It really is an incredible amp. However, I constantly plug into the Jubilee to remind myself, there are things it does better. 

I'd have a hard time saying which tone I like better. It'd be completely dependent on what I was playing. 70s stuff, the CS smokes the Jubilee. The Marshall takes pedals better, and has an incredible gain stack. 

I like the options. Orange, despite social media issues... Is a fantastic company, and product. I don't get the bad rap, unless you dealt with the forums shortly after purchasing. Some of it Made in China... still built like a tank, sounds good. I really like their analog SS amps. I think they rule that market.


----------



## solarburn

Necro thread...however I love certain Orange amps just like I love certain Marshall amps. Two different voicings that rock.


----------



## J E H

They have a "citrus" tone
The do provide Vitamin C
As Zappa would say, I prefer muffins


----------



## tidbit

I have an Orange Rocker 30 head that I used for a Punkish band I was in about two years ago. It worked great. It reminded me of a modern "punchier" take on my old JMP with a little more grind and a mid voiced lower than Marshalls.. Unfortunately, that amp has been sitting unloved for a while. We got the band back together for one last jam over the summer before the bassist moved out of town. The Rocker 30 sounded glorious.


----------



## JacksonCharvelAddict

I want to reiterate that I am a Marshall fan fist and foremost. That being said I have been very impressed with what Orange has been able to accomplish since getting back into the amp game. They basically started the small amp trend with their tiny terror line. From what I have heard the Rockerverb and their other large amps really seem to be delivering the goods for bands looking for a modern high gain sound. The Rockerverbs seem to also be capable of more vintage tones as well. I have been wanting to try a Rockerverb ever since I found out Jim Root was using one since I would not have expected Slipknot to use a British voiced amp. I definitely think that Orange has made a massive impact on guitar playing and music in general over the last 10 years or so. I would never get rid of my Marshall stack but I would love to have an Orange stack right next to it.


----------



## Classicplayer

Do Orange amps require a different playing technique or style? I’m not really familiar with Marshall amps and never have owned one or had the desire to own one. When it came time to get a tube amp, I explored Fender and Orange; ending my search with an Orange Dark Terror. It's taken me almost a full 12 months to figure such a simple amp out.

I don't know if anyone here in this thread has gone through a similar exploration with an amp that appealed to them on one level, yet became a difficult process in understanding how best to use the amp for their own purposes.

My choice of a Dark Dark Terror with all the gain flavors going on in this amp has had me changing as to how I play this particular amp. I've had to be a more deliberate player and learn to slow my playing down in order to take advantage of the tones that I've discovered. When I play Fender amps, I seem to rip around the fretboard and 
my tone seems to take care of itself. Everything to me sounds good on a Fender, but there are some things I play on my Dark Terror that just don't impress me tone wise; resulting in my experimenting to find a “workaround . a challenge which I welcome.


classicplayer


----------



## Mystic38

quite frankly i have no idea what anyone's issue is with the Orange forum.. There is a lot of very technically competent folk if you have issues with an amp, and a solid set of users who contribute regularly.. 

That said... Marshall amps outnumber Orange amps 10:1 probably, and this forum deals with everything incl Marshall, and the Orange forum does not.. so if you are expecting hundreds of regular posters..do the math.

Secondly, given that you actually cannot post a picture in the Orange forum, but only a link to an image on a photo server (eg google photos) then nobody can "delete" your image, AND like many sites, you cannot post links to photos until a certain post count has been reached... so the "i posted a photo of a $3000 amp and the mod deleted it" is real hard to believe.. however the photo not showing up?.. thats really EASY to believe..it happened to me a lot early on.

fwiw, imo the mods are neither jerks nor slackers, but actually have day jobs, and are in bands so their time is limited, and in truth.. if I was a mod, and somebody resurrected a 10yo thread in order to be a d**k and started whining yup, i would toss them out too...but hey.. its a nice place, but that means you need to play nice....


----------



## Mystic38

I had the TH30 which has the same tonestack (aka shape control) as the Dark terror..

All Orange amps have a heft of low mids, and if you are used to emphasizing the low strings to exert more bass from (say ) a Marshall, then that may result in confused tones in the lower registers, particularly if you are looking for classic rock tones.. but hey..thats just my view so take it with salt.

What defintely DOES need to get used to is the shape control. on the DT which many folks have a love/hate perspective of... if you want some better insight on what it does, then if you look in the technical section of the Orange forum from a couple/3 years back you should see a bunch of plots i did showing the eq curves of the shape control on the TH30.. where a small change accounts for a lot of tonal change. 

For classic rock i was at 11 o clock on the shape control, 10 o clock on the gain (with a les paul) but if you are not getting the tone you want, the best bet is an eq in the loop, of if wanting a tighter sound some sort of low cut is in order..any OD will do this..so classic TS with output high and gain low drops off the low end..

dunno if this helps..but DT is a real nice amp.



Classicplayer said:


> Do Orange amps require a different playing technique or style? I’m not really familiar with Marshall amps and never have owned one or had the desire to own one. When it came time to get a tube amp, I explored Fender and Orange; ending my search with an Orange Dark Terror. It's taken me almost a full 12 months to figure such a simple amp out.
> 
> I don't know if anyone here in this thread has gone through a similar exploration with an amp that appealed to them on one level, yet became a difficult process in understanding how best to use the amp for their own purposes.
> 
> My choice of a Dark Dark Terror with all the gain flavors going on in this amp has had me changing as to how I play this particular amp. I've had to be a more deliberate player and learn to slow my playing down in order to take advantage of the tones that I've discovered. When I play Fender amps, I seem to rip around the fretboard and
> my tone seems to take care of itself. Everything to me sounds good on a Fender, but there are some things I play on my Dark Terror that just don't impress me tone wise; resulting in my experimenting to find a “workaround . a challenge which I welcome.
> 
> 
> classicplayer


----------



## Classicplayer

Mystic38 said:


> I had the TH30 which has the same tonestack (aka shape control) as the Dark terror..
> 
> All Orange amps have a heft of low mids, and if you are used to emphasizing the low strings to exert more bass from (say ) a Marshall, then that may result in confused tones in the lower registers, particularly if you are looking for classic rock tones.. but hey..thats just my view so take it with salt.
> 
> What defintely DOES need to get used to is the shape control. on the DT which many folks have a love/hate perspective of... if you want some better insight on what it does, then if you look in the technical section of the Orange forum from a couple/3 years back you should see a bunch of plots i did showing the eq curves of the shape control on the TH30.. where a small change accounts for a lot of tonal change.
> 
> For classic rock i was at 11 o clock on the shape control, 10 o clock on the gain (with a les paul) but if you are not getting the tone you want, the best bet is an eq in the loop, of if wanting a tighter sound some sort of low cut is in order..any OD will do this..so classic TS with output high and gain low drops off the low end..
> 
> dunno if this helps..but DT is a real nice amp.



Good post. I’ll have to search your shape control plots on that forum. I agree about micro e.q. tone changes that can happen with the shape control on the Dark Terror....I own one, and I've spent an inordinate amount of time tweaking that knob to see what happens to the tone. Moreover, to complicate things further, the shape knob seems to also be dependent on where the volume and gain knobs are set too. Maybe this why some owners are in a love/hate status with it. I prefer a Page-like bright tone, so the shape control is usually found to be set between 2 and 3 p.m.

Agree also: The DT is a nice amp, but it's taking me a long time to get it dial'd in to my Les Paul so that I get a consistently good Rock (not Metal) tone each time I use this amp.


classicplayer


----------

